# Heaven's Trail, or Fantastic Photography?



## Meanderer (May 26, 2014)

It was really a one time photo opportunity. As Zimmer says, “The Milky Way was right above the stars.” Sitting in the cold, hungry and exhausted, this photo was his last shot before leaving. And it was a good thing he stayed, as the image is now seen on book covers and in newspapers. “My God, It’s Full of Stars.”

http://seegaugeblog.tumblr.com/post/36186904461/heavens-trail-or-fantastic-photography


----------

